# Just bought 2 bikes with campy athena 11....now Tools?



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

What campy specific tools should I buy and might I need?....And what do you recommend I buy and what to stay away from? 

My new Master X light has athena 11 in aluminum........my Ritchey Swiss Cross has Campy athena in carbon.....need advice to be prepared......

Thanks.....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The chain tool, the Power Torque left crank arm removal adapters, and a bearing puller.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

majorbanjo said:


> What campy specific tools should I buy and might I need?....And what do you recommend I buy and what to stay away from?
> 
> My new Master X light has athena 11 in aluminum........my Ritchey Swiss Cross has Campy athena in carbon.....need advice to be prepared......
> 
> Thanks.....


Which year model of Athena 11? Up until a few years ago they used Ultra Torque and Ultra Shift, then they switched to Power Torque and Power Shift.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

campy cassette lockring remover.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Recent Year............all most recent components on both bikes....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kbwh said:


> The chain tool, the Power Torque left crank arm removal adapters, and a bearing puller.


Don't recommend a chain tool. Use a quick-connect link for 11 spd. I have a couple of them (can't recall the name of it) for on-the-road malfunctions but am now of the mindset that I would use them from the start.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

also not sure if athena has the same hood shape as the chorus shifter, but you need a T-25 torx key for those shifters and you need one for the athena rear derailler.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> Don't recommend a chain tool. Use a quick-connect link for 11 spd. I have a couple of them *(can't recall the name of it)* for on-the-road malfunctions but am now of the mindset that I would use them from the start.


KMC Missing Link

They also make opening and closing tools for around $15 each...


----------



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

Lezyne make an 11 speed chain tool which is much cheaper than the Campagnolo tool.
I use the KMC Missing links as well as I've had one failed pin installation and the Missing Link was a excellent back up, didn't affect performance at all. 
Yes torx key for the shifters, rear derailleur and brakes.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

charlox5 said:


> also not sure if athena has the same hood shape as the chorus shifter, but you need a T-25 torx key for those shifters and you need one for the athena rear derailler.


I'd just add get the p-style T-25 since getting to the bolt on the hoods is tough with the torx y-wrench. 

I agree with other comments on forgoing the chain tool and using a quick link. If you can justify dropping that much coin on a chain tool then I'm sure it's sweet, but I just go to my LBS or use the quick link.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

kbwh said:


> The chain tool, the Power Torque left crank arm removal adapters, and a bearing puller.


Park makes the tools but it seems Campy USA doesn't like them. Does Campy actually make the tools? When Power Torque came out they didn't. Which was a huge criticism.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

T25 torx.


----------

